# Kubota BX2660 questions.



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking at a Kubota BX2660. Anyone have one? Comments? Critiques? 
Looked at on on the dealers lot today. Pretty neat little machine. Drove it around the lot some. Not really a test drive but got to operate the loader and put about some.
I'd been leaning toward the Kioti CK20S but now I'm not so sure.
My main use will be working my little market garden, (a little over 1/4 acre and expanding) and other wise working my 5 acre property. Not interested in using it for mowing but might get a brush hog some time in the future.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no experience with that model Larry, but can certainly vouch an opinion, which is that the Kubota is probably the best made tractor for the money. I won't slam Kioti, because I don't know the details, but I had an employer who owned one for plowing around his home and in the 5 years he had it, he had replaced the clutch and had a fairly decent sized leak in the rear end. I cannot make a comment about poor design, faulty workmanship or abuse on the owners part, but he was selling it at that time. Both, I'm sure are excellent machines, I just know that the 2 models of Kubota I ran, were darn impressive tractors.


----------

